# Robin Fender Light



## Balloontyre (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm watching this one


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 22, 2013)

*I guess the link would help*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200965337215?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm just curious. If you're interested in this item, why would you post it up here and draw more attention to it?


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 22, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> I'm just curious. If you're interested in this item, why would you post it up here and draw more attention to it?




I like pain


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 22, 2013)

LMFAO! Literally!


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 22, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> LMFAO! Literally!




I was at an auction yesterday and was bidding myself up, The auctioneer said I won...Twice


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ummm... has anyone else noticed the ebay seller's name???


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 24, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Ummm... has anyone else noticed the ebay seller's name???




I don't understand, who is it?


$300.00 now


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is the thread posted a few days ago when the auction started. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47172-Elgin-robin-light-cover-with-original-lens  I think the last one went for about $390! This is why building a Robin from pieces can get very expensive. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 24, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Ummm... has anyone else noticed the ebay seller's name???



I am also curious as to why that's significant.


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 24, 2013)

Did the Robin have a glass or plastic headlight lens?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 24, 2013)

*Original*

Original's were glass


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> I like pain




$305.00 with over a day to go, getting more painful, but rarely found, as you know.  Good luck


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mike does your Robin for sale have a glass lens?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 24, 2013)

*Glass*



jacdan98 said:


> Mike does your Robin for sale have a glass lens?




Yes it does have. Mike


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 24, 2013)

If I remember correctly one of the cabers made a few repop glass lenses. When looking at the auction I was wondering if this was one of them.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 24, 2013)

*Bluebird....*

I remember the Bluebird but not the Robin?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 24, 2013)

You might be right on that Mike.
I just remember it was one of those off brands. Lol, just kidding.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I've seen the Robin/Skylark lenses in both a vacuform and a heavy acrylic repo but not glass. Speaking of Skylark the cover in this auction appears to be blue and I would think originated on a rare blue Skylark? V/r Shawn


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 25, 2013)

*Robin*

That's a funky looking lite.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2013)

kingsilver said:


> That's a funky looking lite.




Actually they aren't that much different than a Schwinn Fenderlite. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2013)

With shipping the lucky winner got it for about $440! V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 26, 2013)

$440, ouch!! Makes me think I should pull the spares off the shelf


----------

